# Low Battery Voltage-2011 Cruze Won't Start



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Replace the battery with something better. I would recommend something along the lines of Interstate, DieHard Gold, or Kirkland. Do not even bother getting one from Autozone - the Duralast batteries are terrible. It is a group 47 size. 

I got a solid year and a half out of my AC Delco battery. They've been known for short lifespans in the Cruze.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bradleygt89 said:


> Is 50K 3 years 'normal' life on a Cruze battery?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Bradley


3 years is good lifetime for any battery, it all depends on how many short trips and how hot it gets where you live. I replaced mine with a diehard gold AGM group 47 battery last fall at the first signs of it being weak. I did not want to be stranded in the winter & the middle of the night somewhere with my car failing to start.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Old type batteries where you had to check the fluid levels used to give a warning, but these maintenance free modern batteries have a habit of working perfectly on one start and being dead on the next. When you have a new battery fitted the fitter should check that your electrics are ok after battery is fitted.


----------



## bradleygt89 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Replaced the battery (hate to admit it, but went with a Wally-World EverStart Maxxxxxxxxxx; $110 w/tax and core refund, 3 year warranty. Down here in FL, not worried to much about cold starts), and that seems to have done the trick. 

Changing out the battery wasn't to hard. As someone mentioned in another thread, just need a 10MM socket, take off Negative first, and the clamp, then the +. Darn cheap plastic snaps broke on a couple of the covers, but they still secured nicely enough when put them back on after replacing the battery. 

Took car out for a quick spin, and DIC showed it holding steady at 14.7 volts, so I'd assume it wasn't an electrical issue, just a worn out original battery.

Thanks again. Saved me a trip/tow to the dealer


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

14.7 is charging that new battery to full... Once its full, you'll start seeing 13.6 all the way to 12.4... 
My battery failed only after a year... another AC delco was put in, with higher CCA, and it did that. Weired to see, but thats how it worked.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, the OEM batteries in a lot of cars aren't known for lasting that long. Our Fit got 2 years out of the OEM battery before it kicked the bucket, just like every other Fit out there. My Cruze's battery is okay so far at 2.5 years old/82k miles. I'll keep an eye on it starting around the 3 year mark.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I have never owned a car where the battery dies after only three years. Printed right on the battery is "Six year battery." Really? How about half that? No warnings, normal battery voltage reading on DIC, 14.7. But lately, past few weeks, slow starts. I tested the voltage with a simple volt meter. Cold battery, air temp about 70F, no drain on it. Showed only about 80% good output. Time for a new battery already. I've had this car in the shop more times now than my piece of crap 1990 Ford Probe GT. By the way, 2012 Cruze, Eco, 1.4T, 66k miles, no visible corrosion at battery posts. Just a warning to my fellow Cruzites: Replace your battery sooner than you think you need to.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

JeffBazell said:


> I have never owned a car where the battery dies after only three years.


You have been very lucky then... Batteries typically last anywhere from 2-4 years average. I've got in the habit of replacing my battery in all my cars every 3-4 well before it shows signs of its age.


----------

